# Happy Birthday Callan



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Tomorrow Callan will be 8, we are so happy she came to live with us. Happy birthday sweet pea!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What an elegant lady- happy birthday Callan!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:birthday: Wishing you many more!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Callan! I see's having a pool party


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!! And many more!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy birthday to a lovely girl!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy B-day Callan from my boos,Daisy and Lucky. Lucky is eight to


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Hope you have a lovely 8th birthday, My Nero just turned 8 a couple of weeks ago...


----------

